# 1993 Toyota Celica no spark, no fuel



## walkerbo (Oct 3, 2009)

Ok so I inherited my sisters car problem. I initially thought it would be a crank angle sensor, or timing belt something like that. But nooope....this car doesnt have a crank sensor, so I started in....first I shorted the fuel pump and it came on this time. 

So without the short in the diagnostic box the fuel pump does not work.
I tested the ignition coil and pickup coil for resistance and continuity.
They both tested within specs. so I crossed those off my list of possibilities.

All fuses and relays seem to be working fine. Took the dist. cap off and cranked engine to make sure the rotor was turning and it is turning. So no timing chain/belt probs. No diagnostic codes come up. 

This car has an ignitor mounted on the firewall, could this be the problem?
What about ignition control module? Or is that what this ignitor is? I really have no idea how to proceed with this car. I have priced the ignitor and its like $300 bucks, so I dont want to go havin her buy it and that isnt the prob.

Maybe the ECU/ECM is bad? Any advice would be appreciated! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi walkerbo

The igniter or ECU can cause the no fuel/spark problem, but you will have to perform a few tests to verify that it is the problem before replacing expensive components. Cover the basics first, like checking for broken, loose corroded wires. Test all fusible links to the computer/igniter by using a DVOM, make sure there's continuity and the system is being energized. Clean and secure tightly all ground connections to the ignition system, use a schematic to trace all possible fault routes from all pin input/ outputs. When your done testing all possibilities and you are confident that the igniter/ECU is the problem, only then you spend money it.

A word of advice: Unless you have deep pockets, never replace expensive components based on speculation, it never works.

Here's a link to find your electrical schematic. http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ 

Good luck!
post back your findings.


----------



## walkerbo (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea I feel the same way when replacing expensive parts. Unfortunately even though I suspected a igniter or ecm problem I hadnt tested everything....it was taking awhile because I work 12 hours a day and my sister got impatient and wanted me to go ahead and replace the igniter. 

Well the problem remains with a brand new igniter installed. So I guess its either a fusible link or the ecm. I'm out of ideas hah.


----------



## usedcarguy (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had 2 Celicas with this same issue. Both of them had a leaky heater core that dripped onto the computer shorting it out. The computer is sorta behind the radio. Take out your radio and you should see the top of it. See if it is wet or looks like it was. Check the 3 front sets of plugs. Make sure the wires or harnesses are not melted. If this is not the issue please reply as I have a 90 Celica that likewise is not firing. I can get you an ignitor CHEAP( I have like 10 of them)


----------

